# Passing of Joey Cornell



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 22, 2011)

I got the call a few days ago, on the 18th Joey died from a heart attack. WTF, we wasn't 41 yet.

One ot the few people that I can say I will truely miss and cherish the memories...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 22, 2011)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I got the call a few days ago, on the 18th Joey died from a heart attack. WTF, we wasn't 41 yet.
> 
> One ot the few people that I can say I will truely miss and cherish the memories...


 
Really don't know him but sorry for your loss. It is strange my cousin, though four years older than I, passed a few years back at 48. Weird deal, massive heart attack we ran together back in the 70's and were like brothers! He was into health food and physical fitness never lost his six pack. I always figured he would outlive me as; though I am fit everywhere else, my tummy needs tuned. Unexpected loss seems so surreal imo anyway jps sorry for your loss again bro


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 22, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Really don't know him but sorry for your loss. It is strange my cousin, though four years older than I, passed a few years back at 48. Weird deal, massive heart attack we ran together back in the 70's and were like brothers! He was into health food and physical fitness never lost his six pack. I always figured he would outlive me as; though I am fit everywhere else, my tummy needs tuned. Unexpected loss seems so surreal imo anyway jps sorry for your loss again bro



With getting married and going back to school, i lost touch with him a few years ago. I've tought about asking mutual friends for a number or address a few times, but never got the round-to-it. You always think you can pick things up latter...


----------



## Treetom (Jan 22, 2011)

JPS, sorry for your loss. I've had several old friends, who I'd meant to look up, pass before their time. Drove past one old buddy's house several times, meaning to stop. Two weeks before he died he'd left a message on my answering machine, sounded fine to me. You just never know.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear that JPS. You never know when your number is gonna be called.... Take care..... Mike


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 22, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Really don't know him but sorry for your loss. It is strange my cousin, though four years older than I, passed a few years back at 48. Weird deal, massive heart attack we ran together back in the 70's and were like brothers! He was into health food and physical fitness never lost his six pack. I always figured he would outlive me as; though I am fit everywhere else, my tummy needs tuned. Unexpected loss seems so surreal imo anyway jps sorry for your loss again bro


 
That's the thing with HA's. they hit everyone. Even th healthiest of people. Of course, you incerease your cahances of having one when choosing to induldge in certain behaviors, but from the start, you can never decrease the chances.


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 22, 2011)

You just can't predict when fate will strike you down. It's best to manage your life like you will surely make it to one hundred, while living like there is no tomorrow.

Jim Fixx, famous for his books about running, dropped over at 52 from a heart attack. He was a well known contributor to the running/health craze following the rebellious 60's, but he didn't take the time to make sure that he was healthy. He thought that exercise was enough. Clearly, he made a mistake.

There might be some parallels in this story to our industry. How many of us think we are healthy just because we are so much stronger than our (non-climbing) friends due to all the hard work we do in the trees?


----------



## murphy4trees (Jan 23, 2011)

I met Joey once in Williamsburg outside the hotel at night, back in 2004... I took one look at him and said "tree climber huh?" He had it written all over him... Lived up this way for a few years after that before moving down south. Meant to get together with him for a job or two, but never got around to it..

RIP Joey!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 23, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> You just can't predict when fate will strike you down. It's best to manage your life like you will surely make it to one hundred, while living like there is no tomorrow.
> 
> Jim Fixx, famous for his books about running, dropped over at 52 from a heart attack. He was a well known contributor to the running/health craze following the rebellious 60's, but he didn't take the time to make sure that he was healthy. He thought that exercise was enough. Clearly, he made a mistake.
> 
> There might be some parallels in this story to our industry. How many of us think we are healthy just because we are so much stronger than our (non-climbing) friends due to all the hard work we do in the trees?


 
I have thought that too lol. In reality there are many beneficial health benefits in plants but you must learn to use them wisely


----------



## Warren A. Jacos (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's a nice photo of Joey from the "old days"

Jacobs Tree Surgery | Facebook


----------



## Darin (Jan 26, 2011)

Found this too. Chainsaw Massacre

This too





He is front middle.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't know him but I think I met him at the 04 Pen-Del masters challenge.


----------



## Darin (Jan 30, 2011)

It makes me think as I near his age. It's something that makes you hug you loved ones that much more. Make it the best while you are here as you never know!!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 30, 2011)

Darin said:


> It makes me think as I near his age. It's something that makes you hug you loved ones that much more. Make it the best while you are here as you never know!!!


 
Except that he was so dammmnnnned young! Someone so vibrantly alive, and, poof...never more. I have known people who were very good at what they do, but would badmouth other people too make them look better. I recall him only speaking bad about those people, never talking down those who were not in his league. 

I can recall one time when I stated that i would never be as good a climber as him and Sean Gere; he replied that I was a very good arborist. I know, I was just stating my limitations. "I can dig that", said he.


----------



## Darin (Jan 30, 2011)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Except that he was so dammmnnnned young! Someone so vibrantly alive, and, poof...never more. I have known people who were very good at what they do, but would badmouth other people too make them look better. I recall him only speaking bad about those people, never talking down those who were not in his league.
> 
> I can recall one time when I stated that i would never be as good a climber as him and Sean Gere; he replied that I was a very good arborist. I know, I was just stating my limitations. "I can dig that", said he.


 
My wife's mom's first husband died at 32. My grandpa 52, my aunts 44, and 45. All but the aunt's were natural causes. It doesn't matter the age. I think when it's your time, it's your time. I told my wife, I will do what ever it takes to spend time with them as much as I can. I am a perfect candidate to leave the Earth sooner than later. I take vacations more than most people but am overly stressed most of the time if not in vacation mode. Just saying, make every day count!!!
Joey was good people. I have NEVER heard anyone say any different and probably never will. Just sad it was his time.


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 1, 2011)

He worked for me several times after Isabel in Northern VA, I got to know him pretty good.

Was one EXCEPTIONAL climber to work with, we did some outrageous takedowns.

this scares the #### outta me.....:excruciating:

RIP JOEY. 

I'm gonna buy him one last pair ( 1 hot, 1 cold) of starbucks quad venti white chocolate mochas. god he loved em.....


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 1, 2011)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I got the call a few days ago, on the 18th Joey died from a heart attack. WTF, we wasn't 41 yet.
> 
> One ot the few people that I can say I will truely miss and cherish the memories...


 
My sympathy for your loss John Paul. Our time here is so unpredictable. Because of a HA I'm not supposed to even be here, but I'm thankful for a second chance. May God bless you.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 1, 2011)

Darin said:


> My wife's mom's first husband died at 32. My grandpa 52,



Heredity is such a big component of of heart disease, going to the doctor and finding your healty lifestyle are something that you need to do. Not only for yourself, but to teach your kids how it needs to be done. If it is on both sides of the family, then they may be predisposed. 

I am in the same boat (well, kids are not an option; though we may eventually adopt) there is severe heart disease on both sides, and my Dad had a pacemaker put in before he was 80 y/o. Both my G-pa's died with enlarged hearts before 60. Dad had multiple TIA's and went through multiple ablations before they put in the zapper.


----------



## murphy4trees (Feb 4, 2011)

Dave,
You did a great job of putting that class A team together for Isabel. Everyone made a ton of money.. You certainly pointed me in the right direction, which helped make me some serious $$$..

Thank you Bro..

I AM sure the memory of that clean up will last a lifeltime for all involed, so Joey will live on in memory..

I always wonder about karma, killing all the trees we do etc.. Joey did a bunch of training for the military as well Wonder about that karma too. I know a couple of world class climbers, taking monster trees down every day for years, that have lost a child to accidents.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 5, 2011)

murphy4trees said:


> Dave,
> You did a great job of putting that class A team together for Isabel. Everyone made a ton of money.. You certainly pointed me in the right direction, which helped make me some serious $$$..



He hired me and I spent the next tree days on the phone getting people lined up.  It is funny how many people want to do storm work in the abstract, but when it comes time to commit...

Dave sure did pay well!



> I always wonder about karma, killing all the trees we do etc.. Joey did a bunch of training for the military as well Wonder about that karma too. I know a couple of world class climbers, taking monster trees down every day for years, that have lost a child to accidents.


 
Too much time dwelling on things, there are so many factors involved with a death. I would rather believe in a fickle universe then a higher power that is so vindictive as to painfully take a child to teach the parent a lesson. I am a Christian, but cannot take the "angry and vengeful got" model to heart. But that is for a different conversation. Last time I talked to Joey about these things he was very interested in the Lakhota system.


----------



## Darin (Feb 5, 2011)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> He hired me and I spent the next tree days on the phone getting people lined up.  It is funny how many people want to do storm work in the abstract, but when it comes time to commit...
> 
> Dave sure did pay well!
> 
> ...


 
Lakhota system= I am not to familiar with this. I thought Lakhota had something to do with native Americans (language maybe?) Please enlighten me JPS!!


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss John Paul. Never know when we are going to be called. Seems too many young guys are getting HA.. and somebody doing physical work is not usually one to go early.. but never know. Take Care..


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 5, 2011)

murphy4trees said:


> I always wonder about karma, killing all the trees we do etc.. Joey did a bunch of training for the military as well Wonder about that karma too. I know a couple of world class climbers, taking monster trees down every day for years, that have lost a child to accidents.



Personally do not think that something like this would happen... especially for "killing" trees. Most of us will likely save a tree before we take it down if at all possible..


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 7, 2011)

Darin said:


> Lakhota system= I am not to familiar with this. I thought Lakhota had something to do with native Americans (language maybe?) Please enlighten me JPS!!


 
The Lakhota (Lakota though I am told that the glottal (kh) is the more correct way) are the Dakota Sioux which is the extent of my knowledge. I used to know more, but do not want to misinform.


----------



## K.Cornell (Nov 19, 2012)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I got the call a few days ago, on the 18th Joey died from a heart attack. WTF, we wasn't 41 yet.
> 
> One ot the few people that I can say I will truely miss and cherish the memories...



How long did you know my dad i'm his middle daughter Kenda?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome to AS! Didnt know your dad, but I know JPS and his word is gold, so I wish I did.


----------



## flushcut (Nov 20, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. I did not know your dad but his reputation is legendary.


----------



## TonyG (Nov 26, 2012)

*Gentleman,*

let's not kid ourselfs. All of us should be very proactive in our approach to health. PSA's, physicals, to simply taking an 81m of asprin a dayand maybe some fish oil. I'm 51 and try to lead a "normal" way of life. My dad and his father both checked out at 49.


----------



## K.Cornell (Nov 27, 2012)

treeslayer said:


> He worked for me several times after Isabel in Northern VA, I got to know him pretty good.
> 
> Was one EXCEPTIONAL climber to work with, we did some outrageous takedowns.
> 
> ...



He was great wasnt he as a climber


----------



## K.Cornell (Nov 27, 2012)

flushcut said:


> I am sorry for your loss. I did not know your dad but his reputation is legendary.



Thank you for your sympathy and thank you for the compliment.


----------



## K.Cornell (Nov 27, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Welcome to AS! Didnt know your dad, but I know JPS and his word is gold, so I wish I did.



Thank you


----------

